# Sillyscape Contest



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

In light of all the serious aquascaping contests out there I propose we start a Sillyscape Contest. Perhaps something with a theme like the Iron Aquascapers contest only the common element would be something totally unkosher like a bubbling scuba man or a bare patch of neon blue gravel? What do you guys think?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think it is a great idea! The Kitsch-scape!

This is a neat idea, that needs to be explored! 

Mike


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Can we do one with snapping alligator heads?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Snapping alligator heads, anything you want! I once saw a neat aquarium in a barber's shop decorated with barber tools. 

I _still_ think it is a cool idea! :red_mouth :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I think anything from here would suffice:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/category.xml?pcid1=1695;category_id=1655

We could generalize it and say "bubbling artifical ornament" That way people wouldnt' be left out if they couldn't find the exact same thing.


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

my friend has the sunken pirate ship in his tank with anubias...they are growing out of the hull


----------



## Aquabobo (Sep 24, 2004)

You just watch - Sponge Bob will win. :hihi:


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

plastic plants?


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Robert H said:


> plastic plants?


that's a _must_


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I was thinking we'd still use live plants. Having to buy plastic plants that we don't really want would get expensive, but only buying one silly ornament wouldn't break the bank too much.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

This is a great idea! How about a division for plastic plants (as I'm sure a lot of people have some old ones lying around) and a division for live plants?


----------



## baj (Sep 16, 2004)

why not just leave it open? anything but live plants, rocks and wood?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Those neon plastic plants? Along with an accent of a bubbling chest of gold? I think I saw one of those bubbling gator heads somewhere!! :tongue:


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Rather than get obnoxiously silly, how about this becomes productive  Perhaps it might be an interesting idea to try an aquascaping style that you very rarely see..Taiwanese:


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I dunno Tony. I'd find it really difficult to classify that as a Sillyscape. Maybe the addition of the figure has some kitsch value, but that's far as it goes imho.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Is that a house on the right hand side? Where'd you get that pic, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## StLouisGuy (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Well, by most peoples standards, having a little action figure and a little fake house in an aquascape is rather silly...albeit very well exicuted in this scape

This is the 21st place tank in the ADA2001 contest.


----------



## StLouisGuy (Nov 12, 2004)

I found these on a website with lots of Amano designs but there is no indication that he did these. I would love to do a tank in this style but do not know what plants to use and what techniques in planting/trimming. I like to think of these as a type of bonsai aquarium due to the tiny trees you tend to see in each design.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

That scape is awesome! I love how it looks live an underwater glen.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't get St. Louis pictures!



> This is a great idea! How about a division for plastic plants (as I'm sure a lot of people have some old ones lying around) and a division for live plants?


Too complicated. We need to keep this simple. 



> Rather than get obnoxiously silly, how about this becomes productive


Then that would defeat the purpose. That is a very neat idea Tony, but this is about silly!

I am thinking anything goes! Let you imagination go wild, and let kitsch be your guide. If you can think of it, do it. A couple of stipulations. One, whatever you do have to be safe to any aquarium residents! I don't want to see any fish harmed in this "exercise of the idiotic"! Two, and I am sure this won't be a problem but I will mention it _just_ in case, it shouldn't be obscene. There are a lot of kids visiting this site. Don't do anything you wouldn't want your own kids looking at.

That being said, what do we do about judging, and if this is a contest, should we try to wrangle up a prize, or should the title of "Sillyscaper of the Year 2004" be reward enough?

Mike


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I agree with James, I really like that aquascape as a serious aquascape! I was only kidding about the plastic plants.


----------



## baj (Sep 16, 2004)

Mike, I am tempted to say that the winner be awarded a huge bundle of fake plants, laser spotlights, whizzing cherubs etc all donated by other members of course....


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

How did I miss this thread? My husband's been wanting to do a "Tank from H*ll" type thing, but I think what he's wanting to do is pack as many bubbling little monstrosities in it as possible. This came about after I said "No, you _cannot_ put a diving seadog in my tank! :icon_roll


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Im in... its time to play :icon_bigg 

How about this... everyone has until the end of december to enter a photo of there new "Silly Scape" and we will post all photo entries in a thread and let "everyone" vote on the tanks. We can let voting run for the first week of the new year and determine the top 3 entries. 

For a prize the winners can take me and Momo out to dinner roud:

Seriously though, this is a great idea... sounds like fun ! My 10 gallon is beggin for a bubblin chest and Nemo !


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I like that idea Buck. Entries due on December 31, 2004 and winners to be declared on January 7, 2005. Ideally I would like to reveal the winner during this year's Super Bowl half-time, but who could wait that long! :hihi: :hihi: 

I'm going to make one adjustment. I want a panel of judges, just like all the other aquascaping contests. 

Judges, comments, the works!

I would be willing to come across with a prize for the first place winner, under the condition *I* get to be one of the judges on the panel! Of course, this means I will remove myself from the competition!

Mike


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

If you guys are serious about this we ought to have a chat night w/ this as the topic. Is everyone free monday night around 9:30-10:00 eastern time?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

You mean during Monday Night Football when my Patriots are whoopin on Kansas City ? :icon_frow


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

This sounds like a really good idea to me. I had a roomie when I was first in the military that kept africans. He made every single cave from beer cans and epoxy coated cigarette packs. Sort of looked like a river bottom. The water was nearly the same color sometimes too....... (except for when I cleaned it for him)


----------



## critrcrazy (Feb 1, 2004)

RoseHawke said:


> How did I miss this thread? My husband's been wanting to do a "Tank from H*ll" type thing, but I think what he's wanting to do is pack as many bubbling little monstrosities in it as possible. This came about after I said "No, you _cannot_ put a diving seadog in my tank! :icon_roll


ROFLMAO Cindy! Our hubbys must be related. Mine is DYING to put a SUBMARINE in my 55 gal :icon_roll . One that bubbles would be even better. So far, I've managed to keep all the aquarium catalogs hidden :wink:. Hmmm...this may be an excuse for another tank...maybe santa will get him his own roud: .

I LOVE the silly tanks idea and cant wait to see the results!!


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

critrcrazy said:


> ROFLMAO Cindy! Our hubbys must be related. Mine is DYING to put a SUBMARINE in my 55 gal :icon_roll . One that bubbles would be even better. So far, I've managed to keep all the aquarium catalogs hidden :wink:. Hmmm...this may be an excuse for another tank...maybe santa will get him his own roud: .
> 
> I LOVE the silly tanks idea and cant wait to see the results!!


I read your post out to him and he laughed and said yeah, they need their own tanks . It's about time for the sarassa comet to come in from his whiskey barrel pondlet, so I guess I'll set up the 29 for him and hubby can do what he wants with it. Can't put any real plants in it of course since "Creamsicle" would eat 'em. I really think this is a neat idea though and will be following this thread to see what comes of it. Kind of "Anti-Amano" tanks I guess .


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Opiesilver said:


> This sounds like a really good idea to me. I had a roomie when I was first in the military that kept africans. He made every single cave from beer cans and epoxy coated cigarette packs. Sort of looked like a river bottom. The water was nearly the same color sometimes too....... (except for when I cleaned it for him)


It sounds as though he had a Chesapeake Bay biotope going there :tongue:


----------



## JohnnyB (Oct 7, 2003)

Looks like my tank will finally fit in! 

It's a planted 75G goldfish tank with the typical assortment of various crypts, java fern, java moss, various anubias, and elodea. The elodea is provided for the occasional late night goldfish snack. Some nice driftwood pieces and then the finishing touch! Yes, my laser lighted, air animated, sunken treasure chest. I think I've found my true calling.

Gotta ove it! 

Johnny B


----------



## StLouisGuy (Nov 12, 2004)

Here is some inspiration. It belong to my girlfriend and it was my present to her for her birthday. She had admired my saltwater tanks and hinted that a tank would be a nice gift. This is a low light/low maintenance tank that would make many "purists" ill but it makes her very happy. As for a contest, there could be no more appropriate prize than one of the RC submarines.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Time to get serious about this! :tongue: 

Who is in? I think we need at least 10 participants to make this worthwhile. 

Mike


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Alright, you wanna get serious? I post a prize of either a 24 plant assortment package or 5 assorted African anubias, your choice, for the winner of the competition.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

How generous of you! Wow! Would you like to be part of the judging panel?

Do you think our deadline of January 1st is enough time?

Mike


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

I appreciate the offer but want to keep my hands out of the decision making process. It's more than enough for me to see just how creative this can become. Besides, with the amount of hours I work and my schedule through the new year I probably wouldn't be the best judge anyway.

I nominate Buck for the panel of judges.

I'd certainly think so that Jan 1st would be more than enough time. How many people would actually have or keep a sillyscape tank anyway? I'm guessing that most of these will be one-time setups for the contest anyway. Anyone who actually has one full time should get an extra point in the judging for being brave enough to own up to it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Anyone who actually has one full time should get an extra point in the judging for being brave enough to own up to it


ROFL!

Mike


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

Whoa now guys.... lets not knock the bubbling orniments + fake plants too much!










My tank pre-BGA damaging all the plants, and before I replaced the fake plants on the far right with the real thing (everything else is real). The bubbling waterfall came from Petsmart, and that cave on the left came from a garage sale. 

_I_ think they look fine...


----------



## baj (Sep 16, 2004)

I am in with a couple of entries....


----------



## Broodingwolf (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm in! Is the goal to make it look pretty or is the goal to make it look hideous and hillarious?


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

What say you judges? Petty or funny or maybe a mixture of both?


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/w.../Item_Office-Fish-Tank_AS5262_ps_ctf-1AF.html


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

OMG. Is it wrong that I kinda want one of those? :icon_redf


----------



## baj (Sep 16, 2004)

amanda huggenkiss said:


> OMG. Is it wrong that I kinda want one of those? :icon_redf


its not wrong......its abnormal but not wrong.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Broodingwolf said:


> I'm in! Is the goal to make it look pretty or is the goal to make it look hideous and hillarious?


I was thinking attractive/interesting and funny. Hideous is just too easy to pull off.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have seen that done before.

I first saw that done about 20 years ago. I was with my old girlfriend walking through Soho on a really cold winter night. we had just had a couple of drinks and were feeling really fine! We walked past a shop and in the window were a couple of goldfish aquariums set up this way. Those aquariums were great. They used plastic dollhouse furniture that looked like the real thing. The aquariums all featured little rooms, and were pushed together to form a ranch style house. They had everything. Kitchen cabinets, windows, carpets EVERYTHING! 

Looks like we have three entrants. We need a few more so we can have a _real _ contest!
Mike


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Pooh  . I'd really like to get in on this; I've had two or three good ideas, but I'm simply not going to have time between now and the end of the year. Oh, well, good luck to the rest of yas.


----------



## DaAverageJoe (Sep 7, 2004)

How many gallons do those office tank thingies hold? Looks to small for goldfish... general rule of thumb is 10 gallons for one fancy goldy, 20 - 30 for a single-tailed...


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Sounds like fun- i may be in- do we have to have fish in them? :tongue:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I would say that fish aren't necessary, but a school of glo-danios would fit the bill nicely...heh heh


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

I think that is a 2.5 gallon aquarium


----------



## thirston (Nov 17, 2004)

**lol* ha ha*

I would love to try this. I've got a few ideas up my sleeve  I'll have something to post by the deadline.
-Andrew


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

are there going to be any finalized rules? or what criteria judges will go by :icon_bigg


----------



## BruteUA (Jul 24, 2004)

I've got a tank in my five-year-old daughter's room that was set up according to her strict specifications. I'll see if I can snap a pic of it tonight.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks like five entrants. Five more and we have a contest. 

I'll be a judge, we need to see if Buck wants to be a judge. We'll need a third judge, and five more entrants. 

Then we'll refine the timetable anf the rules.

Mike


----------



## Broodingwolf (Aug 29, 2004)

Maybe we should extend the deadline till like the end of january? I know its hard to get people to commit to much around the holidays. 

Btw guys, I think I"ve made it... I told my husband about the contest and how excited I was and I got the ....

" *<GROAN> * not _ANOTHER  _ fish tank???


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> I'll be a judge, we need to see if Buck wants to be a judge.


I will judge Mike. I think extending the date would be a good idea , that way there it gives everyone time to get "silly" and have some fun. We are in the thick of the holiday season and many people are busy between now and Xmas trying to find the perfect gift for me. :hihi:


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Buck said:


> ... many people are busy between now and Xmas trying to find the perfect gift for me. :hihi:


Ahahaha. If the deadline is extended, I'll put a tank in. I've got the 29 just sitting empty right now.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, seeing as how it was my idea I'll be entering a tank as well.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Seven entrants, is that right? We are almost there!

I think extending the deadline to January 31, 2005 might be the way to go.

Do we need another judge?

Mike


----------



## ksand (Oct 19, 2004)

I just had a pretty neat idea for a sillyscape that would be appropriate for this contest... count me in as a contestant.


----------



## thirston (Nov 17, 2004)

Are the amount of entrants limited? If so I would like to withdraw so as to cause no fuss in case I am unable to get a tank together. I would hate to have stolen a spot that could be used by someone else. If it is unlimited entrants, I'll surely have something anyway, but as I said, I'd hate to eat up a spot just in case.
-Andrew


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

thirston said:


> Are the amount of entrants limited?


I think Momo's hoping for a _minimum_ of 10.


----------



## Broodingwolf (Aug 29, 2004)

dang looks like we aren't going to get our 10 are we


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Its all for fun anyway so it dont matter how many do it...


----------



## vlh (Apr 30, 2004)

Can I play? This sounds like fun. I have 3 little boys with their own ideas about what makes great tank decor.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You can play VHL!

Are we good on the rules Buck? Should we start the contest?

Mike


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Broodingwolf said:


> dang looks like we aren't going to get our 10 are we


I think once it starts 'officially' we'll have our 10 and then some.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Why don't you go ahead and do that? Put up an "official" notice, with the rules, entry deadline, prize(s) etc. and see what happens. IF you don't get enough entries by the deadline (and I don't think you'll have a prob) then you can cancel due to "lack of interest."


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

*bump* so what's the deal?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I'll contact Buck.

Del is still good with the prize?

Mike


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Yup. This ought to be a fun contest.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I was going to leave this up to youse serious folk.
But yesterday my wife reminded me that that the brown background taped to the back of my tank is actually the back side of some x-mas wrapping paper. Don't tell anyone, but I have had a small "sunken ship" (no really, mine's almost tasteful. Yeah - RIGHT!) in my tanks for over 15 years now.
My wife tells me she turned the paper around. 
Add the x-mas background to the sunken ship, and my lone "serious" tank can compete as a "sillyscape." 
Yikes!


----------



## BruteUA (Jul 24, 2004)

eds said:


> I was going to leave this up to youse serious folk.........



Serious folk? Us? BWAHAHAHAAHAHHAA!


(speaking for myself, at least)


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, I am pretty new here, but I have been around awhile... :wink: 

I will have to step up to this contest, cause I really think I have it wrapped up... :icon_mrgr Wont be able to post my entry till the end of Jan though. Goin to Fla. for a few weeks..Daughter is having my grandson on the 20th, give or take a day..Plus want to spend time with granddaughter!! 1 1/2 old...Oh yeah, my daughter an son in law as well.... :icon_bigg 

Anyways I just want to say how much I enjoy this place, an look forward to bein around awhile. 

I noticed a few people here from Ct....Nice web site ya got there buck!!Kudos to this forum, an everyone on it!! You guys are definately an inspiration!! roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

We are finalizing the rules. Get back to everyone soon!

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

bastalk said:


> I noticed a few people here from Ct....Nice web site ya got there buck!!Kudos to this forum, an everyone on it!! You guys are definately an inspiration!!


Wow you live in Mystic ? Man the planted folks are getting closer and closer to me! 

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the kind words bastalk, we try our best ! roud:


----------



## vlh (Apr 30, 2004)

?????????????


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I can't believe I missed this thread.. if the Deadline is January 31'st.. I am SOooooooooooo in...

Prepare for the most obnoxious, bright, more neon then Vegas at Midnight tank that you have ever seen... I live next to a Wallmart.. You can see where this is going....


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

I am in, how many are we up to now?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

*The Rules!*

1. All entries are due by January 31, 2005. 

2. Buck and I are acting as judges. Judging is going to be completely objective. There are no standards...just our opinions

3. Judges decisions are final

4. Judges decisions are final

5. The only prize awarded will be the Grand Prize. Runners up will be mentioned

6. You can do whatever you want, as long as it is not harmful to fish or other livestock

7. Your entry must include some live plants.

8. Judges decisions are final

9. No moaning and groaning. This is fun. Be creative, include the kids, and just have a good time.

Mike


----------



## vlh (Apr 30, 2004)

Where do we send our entries to? And is there a limit of one per person or can we enter more than one? I am sure I will think of more questions... I am always questioning authority :wink: .


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I think I am going to have a drowning blonde barbie doll with a Paris Hilton tee shirt that says "thats hot" on it. Would it be to far over the line if there was a rope around her neck?


----------



## baj (Sep 16, 2004)

you win, contest over.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmmm. I was thinking about an amphibious tank ("amphibious" get it? heh.) Hmmmm. This'll be going in Dreamsicle's tank, which means low-light. I'll have to see if anubias can stand fairly low temps (70*). Although I don't think Cougar (betta) will like me taking the anubias out of _his_ tank :icon_roll .

Mike, do you think perhaps an "official sillyscape contest" thread could be started and made sticky? With the rules and specific contest related questions answered? Seems like it might be a good idea.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Mike, do you think perhaps an "official sillyscape contest" thread could be started and made sticky? With the rules and specific contest related questions answered? Seems like it might be a good idea.


I will set something like that up. I would like to have pictures only posted on that thread. No comments, however, that would probably be impossible. The rules are posted. There really shouldn't be any further questions. You set up a livestock safe aquarium, include some live plants and submit a photo. Then you wait for the results.

You can skip the Barbie, Robert. 

Keep this simple guys. Please. Enter one aquarium. 

Let's not get nuts! Those are the rules, plain and simple. If this starts to get too complicated or even slightly aggravating, the contest is going to be over! This is supposed to be fun, remember? 

Mike


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Are the Judges decisions final?


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> 8. Judges decisions are final
> 9. No moaning and groaning.


I would say yes to that.


----------



## SueNH (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to seeing these tanks. I have a 12 year old girl who is always wanting to put some glittery garrish thing in my tank. She ooohs and ahhs at flourescent gravel and purple plants and little air powered googahs that scoot around the tank. Wish I had the tank to let her rip.


----------



## smb7676 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Are there pics*

I was just wondering if this was done and if so where can I find the pics?


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

I think the competition may of kind of died . I WAS planning on putting my 29 in, but the only real plant it's got in there is one lone anubia --- everything else's plastic. And as usual, time (or lack thereof) crept up on me *sigh*.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You have one plant? You can enter RoseHawke! PM me and I will tell you how to get the photo of your aquarium posted! roud: 

Mike


----------



## vlh (Apr 30, 2004)

I can't be the only one brave enough to enter.... :icon_conf


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

I will get my pic posted tommorow, just ran out of time and well I like pushing the deadline. we just post them on this thread correct?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Send me the picture via PM. I will post it.

Mike


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

if i made one of these id have to say itd look like the fourth one to the right on the top row, the blue one. http://www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/MacAquarium/index.shtml
if you click on the link youll see it has some legos and what not inside


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Ok I got it sent, I think but of course my tank is cloudy and the pic is huge (I am new to photographing tanks too) sorry.

I had a great time thinking of what to put in the tank and yes the Buddha :icon_bigg s stay!


----------



## Pharo (Jan 30, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> Send me the picture via PM. I will post it.
> 
> Mike



Do we all get to take a look at these? Or is it only for contestants?


Pharo


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

There is a stickied thread in the "Lounge"

Mike


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Mine's on its way. Hope it qualifies!


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

I love that dragons head.

Keep them coming everybody. I love to see these tanks.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have some entries that got in under the wire! I will post them as soon as I can!

Mike


----------



## baj (Sep 16, 2004)

Gomer rocks!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Only 5 entries ?
What happened to all our sillyscapers out there ? :icon_frow


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Do we need to extend the deadline? What do you think, Buck?

Are there more entries out there?

Mike


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Momotaro - I know you guys are making the rules. But you set a deadline, and if you extend it now, it won't be fair to the people that submitted in time. Give the cudos to those people that got it done quickly. IMO they deserve the permant titles of "XXPlace Winner of the FIRST Sillyscape Contest". Smucks like me that didn't get their b*tts in gear fast enough will have to settle for the next event.

And I'm really hoping you have one! :tongue:


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Advertising. Advertising, advertising, advertising :tongue: . I bet it slipped folks' minds since there wasn't a constant "reminder" as it were.


----------



## raykwonx (Feb 26, 2004)

Aaww, I just found this thread today. I've got an empty 10 and 20 gallon I could have set up. Definitely let me know if there's going to be a second one.


----------



## BruteUA (Jul 24, 2004)

I could submit my picture, even though I said I was withdrawing. The competition could be closed, but if anyone didn't finish it in time or whatever, maybe they'd want to submit the pics to be judged but not considered in the contest decision. That would give us a nice gallery to look at.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I pretty much have to agree about extending the deadline. I think that's it.

I will add one more entry. It was sitting in my email. I just didn't check my emails. I don't want the entry to be omitted because I missed it! :icon_redf 

Mike


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

*I Coulda Been a Player!!!*

Ouch! 

I just found this thread! I want a re-match! I have a Kitsch Tank that makes SpongeBob look like Alan Greenspan!

I have retro Mermaids lolling around a Fiber-optic quartz Crystal Spike with plastic Jellyfish on strings and a plastic Peeing Cherub boy. Two Foo dogs guard the Bubble Wall near the Pagoda.

All in a forest of Never-Before-Seen-Colors of Fanta-Sea Plantz. There's even a Musical Remote Submarine and a Frog Prince Break-Out.

Top THAT! [Where ARE the pix???!]

Figgy :tongue:


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

figgy said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I just found this thread! I want a re-match! I have a Kitsch Tank that makes SpongeBob look like Alan Greenspan!
> 
> ...


Nice. . .Pics were in the Lounge the thread was "sillyscape" I belive


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

figgy said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I just found this thread! I want a re-match! I have a Kitsch Tank that makes SpongeBob look like Alan Greenspan!
> 
> ...


Yes, but does it have a live plant :hihi: ?


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

I had to take the token plant out, it was too pale....

Figz


----------

